

Analysis: Raising Series A in the Nordics, 11 key findings - neilpeel
http://www.thenordicweb.com/blog/an-in-depth-analysis-of-raising-series-a-in-the-nordics

======
plant42
Interesting article, but annoyed that it doesn't feature Norway in the country
comparison. The Norwegian start-up market may be small, but it is growing.

